# hiya from dan howitt



## Dan Howitt (Nov 30, 2015)

hiya i'm new here you're all great at discussion of great things hope to take part. 

when did horses become a great part of your life? when you were a kid, or not until your 20's or 30's?

sincerily,
dan howitt


----------



## Dan Howitt (Nov 30, 2015)

Dan Howitt said:


> hiya i'm new here you're all great at discussion of great things hope to take part.
> 
> when did horses become a great part of your life? when you were a kid, or not until your 20's or 30's?
> 
> ...


hi again thought id double check.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I've always been horse crazy, but haven't been able to ride much until my 40's.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi Dan, 

Welcome to the Forum!

Been horse crazy my whole life, started lessons at age 7 or so but, didn't get to own my own horses until my 30's.


----------



## Dan Howitt (Nov 30, 2015)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Been horse crazy my whole life, started lessons at age 7 or so but, didn't get to own my own horses until my 30's.


Cool about starting at 7!


----------

